# Woman to Coach ABA Team



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Ashley McElhiney was introduced as the new coach of the expansion Nashville Rhythm of the American Basketball Association on Monday, *becoming the first female head coach of a professional men's basketball team.*



Link


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'd love to be her player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Link


We got the press release earlier in the day. It is posted on the homepage.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I got to say is good luck. I hope she succeeds but I am not holding my breathe. It's hard to ask a woman coach to lead a bunch of men in basketball.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All I got to say is good luck. I hope she succeeds but I am not holding my breathe. It's hard to ask a woman coach to lead a bunch of men in basketball.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Why is it hard to ask a woman to coach a bunch of men? She has a very high basketball IQ and was a very talented point guard. 

I lead a bunch of men daily in a sports related business with no problems.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ashley McElhiney on right.


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

i guess i can understand a little... my first ever coaching job was for a boys' team, in a school that has never had a female coach for boys. they certainly made it hard for me, and many people - parents, fans, etc. - clearly had doubts about my qualifications, simply because i was a girl. 

but this is good to hear. i hope this proves that we are making strides, and that time will come when a press release won't even be necessary; it'll just be another qualified coach getting the job.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Why is it hard to ask a woman to coach a bunch of men? She has a very high basketball IQ and was a very talented point guard.
> 
> I lead a bunch of men daily in a sports related business with no problems.


It shouldn't be hard, but it will be. Not only is she a woman, but she's only 22. It's hard enough for male coaches that young to command the respect of their players. Realistically, there will be a lot of players that will be very hard to win over to a young female coach. Nobody's saying it should be that way, but it is.

In other words, it's not hard to ask a woman to coach a bunch of men, it's hard to ask a bunch of men to be coached by a woman, especially one that is younger than many of the players will be.


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> In other words, it's not hard to ask a woman to coach a bunch of men, it's hard to ask a bunch of men to be coached by a woman...


exactly!

is it an ego thing?


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

22 year olds can't coach professional athletes.

Imagine if Dennis Rodman was on that team still trying to get back in the NBA...


----------

